# PM box full



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know if this is a "technical" issue, but I just entered into a paid subscription again, and my PM box still shows full. Can someone assist? Thanks!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello there,

Is this now working?
I looked into your permissions and it looks good now.

Ed


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, thank you very much!


----------

